# Working On IT field without Computer Degree



## mada911 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,
is it must to have Degree on IT to work on the field ?
As i have a Bachelor degree on Education and Science with Many certificates on IT (MCSE-MCSA-ITIL)
and i begin to learn German , but im afraid if i got a job offer and on the stage of Processing the work visa to face problems because of that , please clarify .

Thanks for your help


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course it helps, both in finding a job and in getting a work permit, if you have a degree relevant to the job, it is not strictly required. German language skills (not just "begin to learn") are more important, though.


----------



## mada911 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Beppi for your reply 
can you confirm this point : work visa application can be refused if my degree not related to the job?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

mada911 said:


> Thanks Beppi for your reply
> can you confirm this point : work visa application can be refused if my degree not related to the job?


We never know if they will refuse, but I have 2 friends and they have got the visa using Design degree and working in IT field. You have a very good chance to get it!


----------



## mada911 (Mar 11, 2013)

Danke Laster 
you made my day


----------



## laster (Sep 3, 2015)

Check if your university are on a anabin website, because your degree must be recognized in Germany.


----------



## mada911 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a reply from ZAB Service they said some jobs doesn't require to have recognized Degree
(If profession is not regulated) Like IT 
In this case you can apply for work directly on the job market.


----------

